

A paper about Emacs Org-Mode in the Journal of Statistical Software - tumult
http://www.jstatsoft.org/v46/i03

======
ramanujan
org-babel is absolutely wonderful for writing documents that involve source
code, particularly technical papers or API documentation. It allows you to mix
arbitrary code in multiple languages with structured HTML or Latex markup, and
to pipe variables and data from these languages together.

Check out the code discussed by the paper here:

<http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/>

------
stroboskop
Nice paper. Here's some related research:

* Active Documents with Org-Mode: <http://www.cs.unm.edu/~eschulte/data/CISE-13-3-SciProg.pdf>

* The Emacs Org-mode - Reproducible Research and Beyond: [http://www.warwick.ac.uk/statsdept/user-2011/TalkSlides/Cont...](http://www.warwick.ac.uk/statsdept/user-2011/TalkSlides/Contributed/16Aug_1115_FocusI_4-ReportingWorkflows_3-Leha.pdf)

------
JoelMcCracken
I tried to use org mode for this. I honestly found it really difficult to work
with. The amount of verbosity required makes the code rather unreadable, and I
think that, for truly 'literate' code, babel org mode just doesn't provide
great solutions.

I need to write up more about this, but I think it is an area that would be
fruitful for research.

~~~
hesitz
I wonder if you got things fully figured out. What "verbosity" are you talking
about: (1) words in non-source sections or (2) code in source blocks? The code
in source blocks is basically identical to code you would have in a normal
source file. As far as words outside source blocks, I think org-mode is
cleaner than other software that tries to do similar things, e.g., most LaTeX
markup is not present in the org document itself, instead it's added
automatically when exported. Also, various parts of the document can be
entirely collapsed from view, expanded only when needed.

In any case, the idea is not to "read" the org file itself, the "literate"
part of things comes about from (1) "tangling" embedded source blocks to
compilable format, and (2) exporting the org document to pdf, html or some
other format that is nicely formatted for reading (or publishing, like the
document that was referenced in this post).

